
Ask HN: Is 'Silicon Valley' a Healthy Place to Work? - cjhanks
I have never posted here before.  Please accept mis-steps.<p>I, like many aspiring software hobbyists and enthusiasts, came to SF Bay to learn and practice.  In 5 years I have met people living in extraordinary circumstances.<p>- Commuting 2+ hours in traffic several times a week.<p>- People living in apartments nearer their work, 3-4 days&#x2F;week.  Separated from their family and children.<p>- Individuals working 50+ hours &#x2F; week with less than 3 weeks vacation per year.<p>- People sacrificing their own health and well-being (and psychological well-being) in the pursuit of profit.<p>- Widespread and rampant personal depression.<p>Sincerely, it makes me glum.<p>Are there any parts of the Bay (or the) industry, which are not like this?
Are there any other engineers who have experienced similar feelings, and left?  Where?
======
Tempest1981
I see much of the above, but not the rampant depression you mention.

I also see parking lots full of BMWs, and many Teslas.

And some leading-edge work being done.

And pleasantly-intellectual conversations between like-minded individuals.

But for some, the cons outweigh the pros. Anyone feeling rampant depression
should make some changes.

------
cocktailpeanuts
I think this is like an MMA fighter asking "Is MMA a healthy occupation to
have?"

Of course not. You have to make tradeoffs in life.

